# 50+ Sport.... our LARGEST class at local races



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, as the title says: Here at our local races that start up April 6 our largest class of pre-reg'd racers is 50+ Sport. We are now looking at splitting the class 50-54 then 55+


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

CactusJackSlade said:


> Yup, as the title says: Here at our local races that start up April 6 our largest class of pre-reg'd racers is 50+ Sport. We are now looking at splitting the class 50-54 then 55+


That's a nice _problem_ to have!:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That is a good sign and makes it a much fairer playing field. 

The last dh race I was in had an all-woman's class. I was competing against teenagers and women in their 20's. There wasn't any women 30-50! Just me 50+ It seems unfair but I did my best and placed 5th out of 10. It was a small pool of racers so I can understand why the organizers couldn't break it down, otherwise I'd be in a class of my own 

My husband encountered the same situation. The 2 categories were under 20 men and 20+ men. He got podium which was a surprise for many (not to me)


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

Same thing here in Michigan. The 50+ class fills quickly, and that's where you'll find some of the fastest riders!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Same with the fat bike races in Michigan, the largest field and tough competition. They just broke the fat bike class into two categories for Iceman, under 40 and 40 plus.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh..... and we already have a pretty good sized field of 60+ open class....


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> That is a good sign and makes it a much fairer playing field.
> 
> The last dh race I was in had an all-woman's class. I was competing against teenagers and women in their 20's. There wasn't any women 30-50! Just me 50+ It seems unfair but I did my best and placed 5th out of 10. It was a small pool of racers so I can understand why the organizers couldn't break it down, otherwise I'd be in a class of my own
> 
> My husband encountered the same situation. The 2 categories were under 20 men and 20+ men. He got podium which was a surprise for many (not to me)


That would make me feel pretty spectacular. Placing 5th overall against kiddies.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> That is a good sign and makes it a much fairer playing field.
> 
> The last dh race I was in had an all-woman's class. I was competing against teenagers and women in their 20's. There wasn't any women 30-50! Just me 50+ It seems unfair but I did my best and placed 5th out of 10. It was a small pool of racers so I can understand why the organizers couldn't break it down, otherwise I'd be in a class of my own
> 
> My husband encountered the same situation. The 2 categories were under 20 men and 20+ men. He got podium which was a surprise for many (not to me)


Congrats on your strong finish!

I'm amazed at the number of women racing now compared to even 10 years ago and the sheer aggression and skill are impressive. It seems as though XC racing is having a resurgence. (Alas, not much downhiller-y here; not enough big elevation change with the right topography.)

TMBRA (Texas Mountain Bike Racing Association) just opened up a 70+ Men's Cat 1 category this spring. Cat 1 Men's 60+ has from 10 to 20 guys each race.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks kindly Ericmopar & June Bug. 

The interest and participation in dh fluctuates each year in our region. I don't race xc but I do enjoy riding year round


----------

